# Agave Nectar



## Stuart77047 (Jan 18, 2012)

Has anyone ever tried a wine made in part or completely from agave nectar?


----------



## randhillwinemaker123 (Jan 10, 2013)

Have a batch started now, 1 gallon batch. started with a champagne yeast and yeast nutrient in primary with acid blend and water, i used light agave nectar, the ferment didnt take right off so i racked to secondary and added 2nd pkg of champagne yeast and ferment almost immediately took off. sg started at 1.095 and has slowly over past 3 weeks dropped to 1.050. also added 1 fresh lime to secondary. smells and tastes amazing


----------

